# Good luck to our Zim brothers and sisters.



## normbates1 (Apr 14, 2008)

I just wanted to say that my thoughts and prayers are with my Zimbabwe friends today and foreseeable future. Hopefully Uncle Bob will decide to drop dead at the first opportunity and make it easier on everyone.

I am especially proud of how the Zim 7’s rugby team preformed last weekend considering they didn’t know if they would have a home to go back to. 

All the best and hang though.

Norm


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

normbates1 said:


> Hopefully Uncle Bob will decide to drop dead at the first opportunity and make it easier on everyone.


Imo, he was supposed to do so already 30 years ago.

DB


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

De prys vir a koeel vir dit Baboon is alleen enige Rand:zip:


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

The world should make a stand and say no more...

But then again there is no oil and its only an African country....


----------



## za_boy (Nov 8, 2005)

Today is the same as every day in Zim, no food, no fuel, trillions of Zim$ that are worth nothing and people being beaten, raped and murdered while mad bob lives in his mansion. Ah how sweet the story of Africa is!


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

The scary fact is that weas South Africa is heading the same way as our idiot "leaders" feel that there is nothing wrong with Zim. Well see how it goes in five years!


----------



## Landrover (Nov 20, 2007)

Karoojager said:


> De prys vir a koeel vir dit Baboon is alleen enige Rand:zip:


Got a translation on that? 


Gerhard said:


> The world should make a stand and say no more...
> But then again there is no oil and its only an African country....


You got another great point Gerhard! It is down right pitiful that this can happen in the new millinium!


----------



## bowman africa (Sep 5, 2007)

Landrover said:


> Got a translation on that?
> 
> Karoo, if I get it correct it says: Doesn't matter how much the bullet for that baboon costs, it will be worth every Rand....


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Better I practice more at home to write Afrikaans:embara:

It will means : A bullet for the old Baboon is not so expensive, only a few Rands.

It is a big shame what happen in Zim. and the whole world have a look at this stage and do nothing without big sissy words. Where is the world police man with his helping hand full of grenades and good advices ? It is also a shame that other third world politicians accept this old mass murder.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

What a good world wide example for a democratic voting in Zim. My respect !!!
I am very very curiously what the other African politicians say today by hers meeting in Sham el Sheikh if uncle Bob arrive, sit at his place and play his game.


----------



## rackmasterlgw (Mar 16, 2007)

*Been There*

I was there in 04 and saw it for myself.I never fail to tell others in the US about the conditoins there.


----------



## bdca (Apr 9, 2007)

God Save Rhodesia!


----------



## normbates1 (Apr 14, 2008)

*At least their plight is making some of the mainstream media.*

http://www.cnn.com/2008/WORLD/africa/07/15/zimbabwe.farmers/index.html?iref=mpstoryview


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

At ZIM$ 14 BILLION to 1$ NZ, things are looking pretty bleak. (That is todays rate. Check in on Monday, as with an inflation rate in excess of 1 MILLION percent, things will be different bythen. But don't forget, Mugabe is the chosen one, and was the darling of the western world, just a few decades ago...


----------



## normbates1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Yeah, we used to like Saddam Hussein when we were pissed off at Iran.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Saddam was sitting on a billion barrels of oil - that made it worth someones while to bump him off the top of the heap. Mugabe just has platinum, gold, and a few other trivial resources.


----------

